# Yea but how thin is it?



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 22, 2014)

Here's a topic that doesn't get discussed much but I have a feeling it's going to hit a KKF nerve. 

We all talk about measurements when discussing knives so I wanted to verify them. That's just me. 

I had a piss-ant hardware store caliper that I wasn't totally happy with so I started doing some research and narrowed the purchase down to one brand Mitutoyo. So I started looking into their Digital Calipers and was shocked that they were three to ten times the price of others that were highly rated. I decision had to be made. So I decided to check out the eBay used market and quickly realized that cost of excellent condition and new were very close--another indicator of a quality product. But I got lucky and picked up a pair in excellent condition for about $90. 

I'm Not going to give a review just say that form and function are not unlike Thermopens. Perform perfectly every time, look and feel good doing it. 

I'm in love with a Caliper. Please call someone for help. 





Yusuke 240 X thin edge at heel


----------



## Anton (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome to the crazyness


Harner .37!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't think you have gotten to the super thin category yet. Something in the .13mm to .25mm range should do it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't forget to note at what height up onto the blade you're taking measurements. It helps when comparing with other people who are doing the same thing or when you offer reviews.


----------



## Anton (Aug 22, 2014)

Anton said:


> Welcome to the crazyness
> 
> 
> Harner .37!




1cm up


----------



## glestain (Aug 22, 2014)

If you are in love with caliper, look for longislandindicator.com website.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 22, 2014)

Ive got a pretty steady hand and finding it challenging to get consistent reads. It's tough to hold caliper just right on the profile. 

Kono Ginsan 240


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow, you really need to take some finger stones and polish up those calipers. And the measuring tips look like they have overgrinds. Hopefully those will come out in a few sharpenings and will not result in holes. Also, what batteries are you using? The mass market ones suffer from being too thick and get dull too quickly; best to commission some custom pieces.


----------



## larrybard (Aug 22, 2014)

Have you performed any test to confirm your suspicions -- i.e., the Mitutoyo caliper is indeed much more accurate than the "hardware store caliper" (or any other you had access to, for that matter)?


----------



## CutFingers (Aug 28, 2014)

Is the caliper both analogue and digital? If so that's something I'd like to purchase...Digital is awful. Analogue rules...


----------



## Chifunda (Aug 28, 2014)

Next level of madness? Starrett ball micrometer. :spiteful:


----------



## mistascoopa (Aug 28, 2014)

Anton said:


> Welcome to the crazyness
> 
> 
> Harner .37!



Yup, I got a Harner on hand at the moment. Crazy thin!


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 28, 2014)

WildBoar said:


> Wow, you really need to take some finger stones and polish up those calipers. And the measuring tips look like they have overgrinds. Hopefully those will come out in a few sharpenings and will not result in holes. Also, what batteries are you using? The mass market ones suffer from being too thick and get dull too quickly; best to commission some custom pieces.



Nice. Well played.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 28, 2014)

Sounds like this forum has at least two east coast comedians name David. Amusing. ha


----------

